# Orijen 6 Fresh Fish Dog Food



## Ga (Dec 30, 2008)

We found this kibble in a long search for kibble with a high anti-inflammatory factor. One of our dogs, after years of eating other high quality, human grade ingredient kibbles, was vaccinated in September and given a clean bill of health, only to present 3 weeks later with generalized inflammation and infections throughout his body (ears, kidney with crystals/blood/protein in his urine, lymph nodes 3x normal and pain in joints...). We needed a kibble like the 6-Fish to support his healing and 6 weeks and 3 vet visits (and antibiotics) later to monitor him, he is bringing his CRP numbers back to normal levels. He and his sister LOVE this kibble and was identified as the best of the best by the locally owned petstores beginning to carry it. My vet was amaised at the ingredients when I brought it to her attention, too. She's recommending it to several other patients with inflammatory sensitivities.


----------



## jeff_king (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been feeding my three dogs ( samoyed, maltese, yorkie) Orijen Fresh fish dog food for about 2 months switching from Innova EVO which gave my Sammy burping issues and gas. All three of my dogs love the Orijen. There is no gas issues, burping and stools have been firm and small. The sammy never stops talking to us when we are perparing his meal. They act like sharks waiting for the prey to be put down on the floor. Their energy level is really high. Might not be a good thing for my Yorkie, he's already high energy enough. I would highly recommend this food to all dog owners. I have never opened up a bag of dog food and can smell the fish content of the food. I have my vet now recommending this food to dogs with eating and skin issues. The food is on the pricy side but if you shop around you can get a better deal. Hope this helps other dog owners. This is one of the best dog foods you can give your dogs.


----------



## Hannah's_Mom (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I'm starting the switch of my 4 month old labradoodle puppy over to Orijen 6 fish from Orijen puppy today. She's been doing a lot of scratching for a while now and has been treated for fleas etc. The vet would like us to change her food. We suspect the chicken may be an issue. 
Orijen 6 fish isn't a puppy formula but the ingredients and nutritional breakdown is superior to most puppy foods out there. I'll let you know how she does. I gave her a taste of it just now and she LOVED it!


----------



## sam's_mom (Feb 1, 2009)

hi my mommy got this for me and i loved it, but i have some seneitivity to it my feet itched and my ears got red, i am allergic to so many things. it frusterates me to go get another test, and yes not only am i allergic to all fowl and eggs we can now add fish oils not specified by the test at the vets to my very long list so now we are back to mommy making my venison from scratch thank goodness you can buy it in NY


----------



## Katie4 (May 28, 2009)

My great dane puppy was having tons of stomach issues on her old kibble. I heard great things about Orijen and tried her on the regular adult formula, which contains chicken. The pudding poops got worse on the chicken, but I still believed in Orijen and wanted it to work out! So I tried the Orijen 6 Fresh Fish, believing that chicken was the culprit. Her stomach issues cleared up within 24 hours and it has been nearly a month since I've seen any diarrhea. Her coat is so shiny, no dry skin, excellent muscle tone, pooping way less and it is always firm and never stinky, she has no weird doggy odour, and I'm noticing a calmer dog overall. This food is amazing and I recommend it to everyone! Who doesn't want to give their dog the best of the best? If you're a Canadian consumer (like I am), then extra points to you for supporting a Canadian business that supports other Canadian businesses!


----------



## jonathan_ohayon (Jul 24, 2009)

hi to all i highly addvice all dog lovers to do something really great for your dog weither hes a small energetic to big lazy... or vice versa ORIJEN dog food will complete him like no other .
This dog food is what is best out there after having allot of problems from the food i got at the vet ,my friend gave me a bag of orijen and my dog was completely happy and well


----------



## Bernie1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Has anyone out there combined the Orijen kibbles with raw dog food, i.e., Nature's Variety? If so, have you experienced any problems?

Thanks.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Orijen is one of the best dog foods out there. But I also recommend California Natural. Here is a link to a review on this product. I mix the Natural with Orijen (helps keep the protein down) for my 5 1/2 month old German Sheperd and he has the best looking coat at any dog park I go to. He is also full of energy and tons of fun.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Katie, that last post was manly for you. But everyone should check out Natural no junk in this product.


----------



## Emily1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I love Orijen and Acana(made by the same company), my dog loves it and I feel confident feeding it. I always tell people that complain about the price to compare price to feeding instructions and kcal content in the dog food. I'm a poor college student and I went and figured prices, I spend around 38 cents more a day to feed my 80 pound dog Orijen with healthy ingredients, than the popular brands made by large corporations like purina....thats it...38 cents, its easy for me to find a way to not spend that extra 38 cents(walking store within range instead of driving-is a great money saver, that's where most of my extra 38 a day comes from).


----------



## Mike4 (Dec 6, 2009)

By far the best dry dog food on the market today, A little expesive but worth every penny, All natural ingredient no corn meal, easly digested.
and my 3 years old lab just loves the taste,
A great improvement on general healt, coat and behavior,
Over all 5 stars dod food
Mike


----------



## Nicole3 (Jan 1, 2010)

my flat coat retriever is on orijen since I got him. He loves that and I think its great but...
I changed from puppy large breed to 6 fish...cause he is a sar dog and gets lots of exercises...so I thought that would be the best..but he poops all the time, his pub is really soft and now he starts to loose some har in his chest???why??
But still I really like it and I will change him to the regular adult food...maybe that will be better for him also it is no food for working dogs

does anybody had the same experience or an advice for a good grain-free food?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Could be the fish. Some dogs don't do good on fish. My dog does not do good on fish (diareha) so I feed him something that doesn't have fish in it. Orijen is great food, maybe try another menu from them. I tried the red and that didn't work for my dog.


----------



## abie_down (Feb 12, 2010)

I fed my dogs orijen 6 fish for 1 1/2 months and all three ended up with dangerously high liver readings. I took them off for 3 weeks and all liver readings went back to normal, feed this food at your own risk but be aware you could lose your dog the protien levels are way to high.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

abie down,Thanks for the info,I was considering orijen but the high protein scared me off.I use Before Grain by Merrick,I would recommend it if you are looking for another food.Good Luck!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Are you 2 that unawre about protein? Protein is great for dogs as long as it comes from a said meat source. You 2 really need some education in dog food. Here is a link to the forums it is a great place to start.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/


----------



## Stephen (Feb 19, 2010)

I am slightly worried about Orijen, My dog loves it, but over the last few years I noticed she tends to "go" a lot, even straining to go.. even when she doesn't need to. It led to diarrhea and unpleasant ventures out with the dog on walks. I never thought it linked to Orijen as all the vets we have seen say it is "great" food. 

Last year she was violently ill (vomiting and diarrhea) for a few months and after blood tests, her liver enzyme readings were out of whack. We switched her over to Senior Orijen with a daily dose of milk thistle. Her symptoms seemed to cure themselves shortly after. Recently I took her off the milk thistle and she seems to have gone back to soft stool again. Yesterday, after a blood test, she now shows her liver enzymes to be out of whack again.

We are going to take her off Orijen shortly. She never seemed to have these issues pre food switch. We can't say for certain it is this food, but the high amounts of protein and posts from earlier comments here makes us wonder if the food is causing her liver problems. She may just be too sensitive to the "richness" of this food.


----------



## Joan_Donegan (Feb 20, 2010)

I am thinking of switching to Orijen. We have 2 dogs, a 7 1/2 yr old Scottie and a recently adopted rescue dog, a 4 1/2 yr old Golden. I am concerned on what I read especially for the scottie. Is she too old for the high protein in the food? The Golden had a bad virus and stomach problems before we got him. He also has a problem with ear bacteria so what I read it sounds as if the Orijen whould be good for him.
Any thoughts?
Thanks for any input I may get.
Joan


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Joan,

It isn't as important about the high protein as it is the source. If the source is meat based, it is consumed and digested much much much more easily than that of a high protein diet sourced from meats, potatoes, rice, oatmeal, barley and so forth.

Kibbled foods such as Orijen, Acana and Evo are protein sourced from meats.

Orijen does take a long transition between 7 and 14 days.

Also, if the dog has a weak or damaged digestive system, Acana would probably work better in that it is lower in protein levels, yet the source is still meat.

Personally I would try the Orijen and if he is not digesting it well (ie: diarreha) then try the Acana grain free products.

Not every dog likes fish....I'd probably try the adult formula first to see if he will be able to digest the food. So long as every thing is good on the adult formula, see if he will even eat the fish food. You want digestion to be your only dilema...not eating too.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Every time I get a new bag of Orijen, I always read the Nutrient Breakdown. Just got a new bag of 6 fish and the Nutrient Breakdown has improved over the last bag.

Protein is up 4% and carbs are down 2%. Not a major improvement but fiber dropped a half a percent and calcium dropped a tenth.

Also, calories went from 460 Kcals per cup to 495 putting more energy in the food


Protein 44.0% 
Fat 18.0% 
Carbohydrate 18.0% 
Moisture 10.0% 
Fiber 2.5% 
Calcium (min.) 1.4% 
Calcium (max.) 1.6%


----------



## kjd (Mar 27, 2010)

My dog goes online to check the prices. She found Orijen Fish was the most expensive, so agreed it was great to eat. She loves it and has had no problems. I just have to remember she can't have as much of this as she could of the grainy foods. She used to recycle her poop, but seems to have stopped. If this is Orijens fault, I have to give them 6 stars out of 5.


----------



## Phil (May 25, 2010)

We too are wondering if the protein is an issue,

We have to Keeshonds that had been on Orijin Fish for about 6 months. They went in to have their teeth cleaned and in the blood workup one was found to have a liver ALT of 439 and the other was 186 (normal is 10-100). Both dogs were in the 17-30 range last year. The 439 for the one dog triggered a whole slew of testing (and cost) suspecting liver and spleen issues. Suspecting that it had to be something common to both dogs I switched them off of the Orijin to a Blue Buffalo product. Within 1 week the 439 went to 202 then 5 days later it has dropped to 140. We have a trip scheduled to the vet clinic at Auburn University for Wednesday for additional testing, but I can't help but to think it had something to do with the high protein food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

kjd, years ago I had a dog who ate poo. My vet said it was usually due to a lack of certain vitys or minerals. Orijen is loaded with good stuff and is one of the foods I feed but I still recomend some good vitys.


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2010)

I have two Weimeraners. My femaale is 6 yrs old and my male is 18 months old. My male has started to get bad allergys. A rash on his stomach. I spoke to a expert nutrionalist and she suggested moving him to Orijin 6 fish. Has anyone else had this issue and switched to Orijin and had good results.


----------



## Stephen1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Phil: I have to say, our dog is a Keeshond as well. We moved over to Eagle Pack Holistic. We haven't had her blood tested recently, so I'll report back to let you know if her liver levels have reduced at all. 

We also have her taking that milk thistle pill daily as well to see if we can bring it back to normal levels.


----------



## Debbie4 (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been reading a lot about Orijen dog food, and after doing a lot of research I've decided against switching my labradoodle to it. She's currently on Solid Gold's Hundchen Flocken and doing quite well on it. Have any of you who LOVE Origen, (other than the ones who have specifically mentioned it) had your dog's liver enzyme levels checked recently? I would be very interested to hear what you have to say after getting the bloodwork results.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Debbie, READ THIS ARTICLE, you have been listening to old timers who have no clue what the difference is between meat protein and grain protein...

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=protein_myth


----------



## ash1 (Nov 22, 2010)

There seems to be repeated miscommunication about the meat protein/grain protein vs liver enzyme levels here.
Jess, I respect your opinions throughout, however, I can't see how your statements about high meat protein are answering the liver concerns raised here.
All those who have posted about enzyme levels have stated their dogs went on Orijen, the levels shot up; their dogs went off Orijen, and the levels shot back down.
Some here have also made it clear that meat source proteins do not create the liver issues.
It is abundantly clear Orijen foods provide high MEAT source proteins.

Regardless, many here have stated their dogs diet on Orijen resulted in high liver enzymes that diminished upon discontinuation. I don't think they are lying. Just perhaps we aren't asking the right questions?

So does anyone have any ideas on this specific issue? Could the dogs have been fed too much quantity, perhaps similar to what they got before on a less rich diet? 

This is a legitimate concern. The problem may be with the method of feeding, the dog and diet together... could be anything. Regardless it is worth digging around to find an answer. That does not reflect poorly on Orijen. Nothing is perfect in all situations. It is often the case that the finer or more 'controlled' a product is, the more the USER needs to understand how to use the product properly. 

I have a very large female standard poodle rescue of about 13 months and have been feeling my way around the food field due to as-yet undetermined allergies. I also would like this big girl to live as long as possible as healthfully as possible, so I really do appreciate your input.

And please, a considered response would be appreciated. No one comes on a dog food discussion site who doesn't care a great deal about their companions. I don't need to be lectured or put down for perceived ignorance. Regardless of our 'levels of expertise,' we all have something to learn from each other if we listen.

thanks... Ashley


----------



## Debbie6 (Jan 19, 2011)

We just came from a health check at our vets and were concerned to hear that he does not endorse Orjien products for most dogs. He said he has seen a number of patients in recent months in his office with elevated liver enzyme issues, the common link was that they were all being fed Orijen. Once the dogs were taken off this diet, their enzyme levels returned to normal. When he said "most" dogs, he made a point that a food which is so rich and high in protein isn't necessary for most "city" or "house" dogs. This type of food is better served to a working or highly active dog who needs it. Excess protein can eventually harm a dog's kidneys or liver over time, and most dogs aren't active enough to warrant such a rich food like this.

I was upset to hear this because I thought I did my homework when it came to researching a good food. I loved that it was rich in vegetables, fruits and whole proteins. However, there are, in fact, a number of fine points that I didn't consider when selecting a food.

1) What are "my" dog's nutritional requirements? We live in the city and take him out regularly but he is not as active as a farm dog or working dog would be. 

2) There isn't much regulation on the quality of pet food ingredients. Do Orijen's meat products come from feed lots where they have been full of medications and hormones??

3) Check clinical data, NOT just the recommendations of a retailer or friend.

Hope this gives you something to think about...

Debbie


----------



## Clarinda (Jan 19, 2011)

I have recently switched my dogs from solid gold lamb to orijen fish, and noticed that my dogs have been drinking a lot of water after eating the food. They have been urinating much more than usual, I am deep concern this could be the salt, though this was not listed in the ingredient. As dog lovers we know how damaging salt would be for the dogs, i am not going take the chance, I am going to take them off this food for sure.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, YA GOTTA LOVE THIS. So I got a little trial bad of Orijen 6 fish, because Tony doesn't do good on most fish. After feeding him and after eating and his treats I had the little trial bag in my hand, when a dozen or so pieces fell out. LOL, so I started giving them one by one, GEEZ, you would have thought I was giving him raw meat. He loved it. LOL, I wonder if I just faked him out by hand feeding him. He is such a meat head but so darn funny.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

To all you people who have never had a German Shepherd, you really have to get "one" in your life. They are nothing like you would expect, big babies and make sure you get a puppy. They have to be the goofiest dogs in the world. Yes they well protect you, but they well also be your friends, best friend.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Debbie, no doubt, if you have a couch potato, lazy, fat dog the best formula would be a senior formula. Orijen has one, for the people who do not exercise their dogs and are couch potatoes themselves. But don't blame your laziness on any dog food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Clarinda, have you been smoking some wacky tobaccy? There is no salt put in Orijen....None, ZERO, NADDA a bit. Dogs need some salt and that comes in the form of the ingredients of the food. Here is your solid gold lamb, do you know why Cracked Pearled Barley, Millet, Tomato Pomace and Rice Bran are in this dog food?? It is in there because they are fillers and have ZERO nutrient value. Do you have any clue what Sodium Selenite is ?? IT IS A VERY LOW GRADE OF SALT!! Do you know what Choline Chloride is ?? It is a form of SALT!! Do you know why there are FOUR kinds of oil in this dog food ?? And you bad mouth Orijen, it never seems to surprise me, with what little knowledge people have about dog food. MAKING UP INGREDIENT LISTS, JUST BAFFLES THE MIND!!!

Lamb, Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Cracked Pearled Barley, Millet, Rice Bran, Oatmeal, Ocean Fish Meal, Canola Oil, Tomato Pomace, Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Salmon Oil (source of DHA), Choline Chloride, Taurine, Dried Chicory Root, Parsley Flakes, Pumpkin Meal, Almond Oil, Sesame Oil, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Thyme, Blueberries, Cranberries, Carrots, Broccoli, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Panthothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,LOL,Smokin' WHAT???? These people crack me up with their imaginary ingredient lists!! Orijen has low grade ingredients?? Hahahahaha that's a good one!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

By the way Debbie, you really should go to Orijens website it just might surprise you...To make statements like these are just down right stupid!!!

2) There isn’t much regulation on the quality of pet food ingredients. Do Orijen’s meat products come from feed lots where they have been full of medications and hormones??

Good god, all their ingredients are top of the line!!!

3) Check clinical data, NOT just the recommendations of a retailer or friend

LOL, I guess being pet food of the year for 3 years wouldn't count. And just where are you gonna get ""clinical data"", I got a feeling these a certain dog food company at it again!!

http://www.championpetfoods.com/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you notice that the 2 posts bad mouthing Orijen came 8 minutes apart, LOL, abady is at it again.


----------



## Sheridan_Collins (Feb 5, 2011)

Orijens 6 Fish made my very allergic Border Collie fat in a flash. She can't eat more than about 1 cup a day or the weight goes on. Everything else seems better - hips still bother her from time to time. Very disappointed. Will try Taste of the Wild now.


----------



## Nicole_B (Feb 6, 2011)

Ive had my 2 1/2 year old weimaraner on Orijen for 6 month's months now! I love this product so much. He was having problems with his coat and skin, but once I put him on orijen, AMAZING things have happened! Im also proud to support a Canadian product, and im happy there is pet food companies out there that care about the ingredients that are used in there recipes! My dog had been on all three recipes (Adult, 6 fish, and reginal red meat) and all three have worked out great for him. I change back and forth between the three recipes, using one variety for 3 months before changing to the next! I highly recommend this product, and my vet was suprised with the ingredients used in orijen when I brought him the ingredients list at out last appointment there. Great product for my dog!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am about 3/4's of the way through a 5.5 lb bag of the new formula 6 fish. I feed a little over one cup mixed with his regular Orijen. Tony's coat is amazingly soft and shiny. Great stuff, but very spendy, that's why the mix. Strong smelling coming out of the bag and strong smelling coming out of Tony, LOL. So be ready, it has a very strong and unique odor. Fishy, Fishy..


----------



## Kevin10 (Feb 27, 2011)

I adopted a lab/pointer mix with demodex, a form of mange that is not contagious, but is hard to cure. She had bald spots and skin infections. We tried various prescribed medications and she would improve and regress. Finally, all the mites that cause the problem were killed, but she still had a thin and patchy coat. She was on Innova Large Breed Puppy, but when I switched her to Orijen, her coat came in completely within a few weeks. I can't say for sure the difference was the food- as I mentioned, her medicine had finally killed the mites before I switched foods, but her coat improvement was dramatic and fast after switching to Six Fish. She looks great now. She loves Six Fish, and the expense is diminished by the fact that her portion is 1/3 less than it was with Innova.


----------



## Kyle1 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have decided not to use this food... tbh for the price I am gonna stay with Naturo max and one chicken breast a day for my american bulldog pup.


----------



## timb7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

You can expect to feed 1/3 less food on Orijen products to maintain healthy weights, making them as cost effective as all but the worst garbage foods. Just like computers pet foods are garbage in, garbage out. Most of the fillers in cheap dog foos have no nutritional value and serve only to make hard feces that cheap dog food feeders like to pick up.


----------



## Di (May 4, 2011)

My Rotti/Sheperd cross Jake has been on Orijen 6 fish since he was 3 months old . Jake had alot of issues with very loose bowels movements and a sensitive stomach . He now weighs 126 lbs. and is 16 months old and is thriving on this food . He is in great shape and strong as an ox ! He has great muscle tone and a beautiful shiny coat . We tried many different foods and this one was the only one that he has been able to eat without any issues and he just loves it .. I go thru 1 large bag a month and pay about 75.00 a bag and the 13 bag is free . Well worth the price compared to vet bills and medications .He loves apples , carrots , turnip and his special treat a bananna everyday . He is a beautiful dog and very smart and loyal ...


----------



## RodiKenley (Aug 9, 2010)

Honest to say: my dog can't stand 44% protein and only 18% fat right now. Right now he's on a 26% by 15% dog food that's pretty good but unless the house is cool, he can't eat it and would rather be outside evidently.


----------



## RodiKenley (Aug 9, 2010)

Really the best dog food is picked by which of them all has the shortest shelf life, but we won't go there.


----------

